# Grad Hairstyle.



## Tears_Of_Blood (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey everybody,

Im kat, and im 13 in grade 8, moving to grade 9 and im having my graduation. I was planning on doing my hair like Lindsay Lohans curls, or like :







or






however, my hair is fairly think, not to mention big/frizzy/curly/wavy (But I straighten it everyday) I dont want my hair to turn out big and ugly, do you think it will? And which hairstyle do you think I should do out of the three? And/or do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey Tears...

You can do any of them, whichever is your favorite!



I would use a good frizz serum &amp; a smoothing cream... then straighten your hair about 90%. Then take a large barrelled curling iron with some styling spray or 'sea' spray texturizer, and curl the ends around the iron. Leave them hanging in 'barrel' curls until you've done your entire head, then pull them apart with your fingers. Being your hair is thick &amp; curly, it should hold the style pretty well. When you're all done, just spray a light mist of hairspray - and you're good to go.. !





;p;p ;p;p ;p;p And Congrat's on your Graduation!!!! ;p;p ;p;p ;p;p


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 25, 2005)

It looks like all the women in the pictures have layers cut into their hair. If you don't have layers, and you have time to get a cut before your graduation take the pictures in and have someone cut your hair to look like that.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 25, 2005)

Yup... long layers help


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 25, 2005)

Also, if you're worried it won't look the same with your hair, just practice the hairstyle some time before graduation!



I fooled around with my hair forever until I figured out how to wear it for my wedding!

As for which one I like best, they all look about the same to me ... the same sideswept bangs, the same long layers and loose curls ... so just practice and see what YOUR hair wants to do, and work with it!





Good luck and congrats on your graduation!


----------

